# wanted pics of your dwa animals



## superpanda

would like to see some pictures of what people have goton dwa please post pics:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Piraya1

My cuviers








Male albolabris








Unsexed Atrox








Male WA gabboon








Unsexed c. contortix
















Male albolabris again








Female and male chlorechis








Female WA gaboon
















Larger female albolabris








Younger female albolabris offspring








Young female albolabris hours after birth








Larger female albolabris again








A quite upset albolabris at arrival


----------



## vashe

My vicious carny mole from the county fair.:gasp: he looks like he wants to fight all the time.:lol2:

:2thumb:


----------



## teiryklav

piraya do you keep waglers? are they lethal to human? i've heard many ppl get biteen but are fine but no real evidence i found. do you know about that?


----------



## herpfreakuk

vashe said:


> My vicious carny mole from the county fair.:gasp: he looks like he wants to fight all the time.:lol2:
> 
> :2thumb:


:lol2:


----------



## mandi1234

Piraya1 said:


> My cuviers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Male albolabris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unsexed Atrox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Male WA gabboon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unsexed c. contortix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Male albolabris again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Female and male chlorechis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Female WA gaboon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larger female albolabris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Younger female albolabris offspring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Young female albolabris hours after birth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larger female albolabris again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quite upset albolabris at arrival


 wow you got some cool reps, lovin the first pic............aawwww


----------



## stacy

love the copper head and pair of gaboons, , im after a copper head :2thumb:


----------



## superpanda

cheers mate that is some great stuff you have any one else
:notworthy:


----------



## stuartdouglas

Yearling female _Dendroaspis angusticeps_









male _Dendroaspis angusticeps_









Neonate female _Crotalus cerastes cercobombus_









Yearling female _Naja naja_ (Sri Lankan locale)









Male _Crotalus atrox _









Adult female _Trimeresurus trigonocephalus_









Juvenile male _Atheris squamigera_









Adult male _Viridovipera vogeli_









adult female _Viridovipera vogeli_


----------



## pythondave82

Stuart,

I love the photo of the rough green snake, looks real sweet!


----------



## Azemiops

Part of my collection:

Sharp-nosed Viper, _Deinagkistrodon acutus_










Wetar Island Viper, _Cryptelytrops insularis_










Female Black mamba, _Dendroaspis polylepis_










Papuan Taipan, _Oxyuranus s. canni_










Male Suphan Cobra, _Naja kaouthia_










Female Monocled cobra, _Naja Kaouthia_










Male Forest Cobra, _Naja melanoleuca_


----------



## superpanda

Azemiops said:


> Part of my collection:
> 
> Sharp-nosed Viper, _Deinagkistrodon acutus_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wetar Island Viper, _Cryptelytrops insularis_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Female Black mamba, _Dendroaspis polylepis_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papuan Taipan, _Oxyuranus s. canni_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Male Suphan Cobra, _Naja kaouthia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Female Monocled cobra, _Naja Kaouthia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Male Forest Cobra, _Naja melanoleuca_


nice stuff


----------



## superpanda

Azemiops said:


> Part of my collection:
> 
> Sharp-nosed Viper, _Deinagkistrodon acutus_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wetar Island Viper, _Cryptelytrops insularis_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Female Black mamba, _Dendroaspis polylepis_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papuan Taipan, _Oxyuranus s. canni_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Male Suphan Cobra, _Naja kaouthia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Female Monocled cobra, _Naja Kaouthia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Male Forest Cobra, _Naja melanoleuca_


nice stuff not to be nosy but how much is you licence and public liability :2thumb:


----------



## superpanda

stuartdouglas said:


> Yearling female _Dendroaspis angusticeps_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> male _Dendroaspis angusticeps_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neonate female _Crotalus cerastes cercobombus_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yearling female _Naja naja_ (Sri Lankan locale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Male _Crotalus atrox _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adult female _Trimeresurus trigonocephalus_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juvenile male _Atheris squamigera_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adult male _Viridovipera vogeli_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adult female _Viridovipera vogeli_


great stuff mate 


(just a quick one some one said nice rough green snake are they DWA)


----------



## snakeboy28

*Dwa antivenom?*

Hi to all you very brave people who keep DWA a bit of a random question but what happens if you are bitten by any of these do you have antivenom at hand ready or do you just suck the venom out?Also do caimans come under the dwa act?Thanks


----------



## nighthunte29

my adult male box jellyfish:





















not really, but all you guys have the coolest pets in the world!


----------



## pythondave82

Nice collection Tommy C!:mf_dribble:


----------



## superpanda

any more (venomous lizards ,every thing on dwa)


----------



## pythondave82

superpanda said:


> any more (venomous lizards ,every thing on dwa)


You will find some interesting photographs here

midlandsreptiles.forumotions.com

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## stuartdouglas

tsk tsk Mr Nixon, shameless plug there!!


----------



## Azemiops

pythondave82 said:


> You will find some interesting photographs here
> 
> www.davessexytimewithsnakes.com
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Dave


What the hell dave! Thats not cool....


----------



## stuartdouglas

superpanda said:


> great stuff mate
> 
> 
> (just a quick one some one said nice rough green snake are they DWA)


 
a little "in joke"


----------



## stuartdouglas

Azemiops said:


> What the hell dave! Thats not cool....


yeah, there's some things in life you just aren't meant to see....................:gasp:


----------



## Piraya1

Nice pictures people! Amazing quality and stunning specimens.


teiryklav, I don't keep waglers as of yet and have not done much study on them.

Caimans certainly fall under DWA

Snakeboy: - No point in keeping anti venom unless it's a species where the nearest hospital cannot stock it and you have plenty of money to buy as much as would be needed to treat a bite. It does not have a very long shelf life either.

There are procedures to take when the unwanted happens, written treatment to bring to hospital depending on the species. 

Don't suck or cut or tourniquet the bite area, and never panic.
Don't put yourself in the position to get bit.


----------



## Al Hyde

Azemiops said:


> What the hell dave! Thats not cool....


 
:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## chondro13

Azemiops said:


> What the hell dave! Thats not cool....



:lol2:



If that link were ever accurate i cant help but think that could go horribly wrong :gasp:


And stu, you know that lovely little _trigonocephalus _wants to come for a permanent visit to aunty Helen...:whistling2:


----------



## SiUK

Piraya1 said:


> Nice pictures people! Amazing quality and stunning specimens.
> 
> 
> teiryklav, I don't keep waglers as of yet and have not done much study on them.
> 
> Caimans certainly fall under DWA
> 
> Snakeboy: - No point in keeping anti venom unless it's a species where the nearest hospital cannot stock it and you have plenty of money to buy as much as would be needed to treat a bite. It does not have a very long shelf life either.
> 
> There are procedures to take when the unwanted happens, written treatment to bring to hospital depending on the species.
> 
> Don't suck or cut or tourniquet the bite area, and never panic.
> Don't put yourself in the position to get bit.


what are your protocols? What would happen if you got bitten over there?


----------



## madzombieguy

I wish people would realise that when you quote someone who has posted pictures, you dont *have* to keep the pics in the quote 
You can delete them!

*rubs cream onto scrolling finger*

Beautiful snakes though!!


----------



## Piraya1

SiUK said:


> what are your protocols? What would happen if you got bitten over there?


Hi Si. Unfortunately If the worst happens, the only thing that changes is the liverpool school of tropical medicine is contacted immediately and the appropriate antivenin gets flown over to my nearest poisons unit...not so comforting for me time wise...my odds are not so good.


----------



## metalboa

Those are all stunning snakes :flrt:

Loving the gabbies alot :flrt:


----------



## superpanda

any more people great outcome so far:2thumb:


----------



## SiUK

Piraya1 said:


> Hi Si. Unfortunately If the worst happens, the only thing that changes is the liverpool school of tropical medicine is contacted immediately and the appropriate antivenin gets flown over to my nearest poisons unit...not so comforting for me time wise...my odds are not so good.


what about money wise, would you be billed? If you needed UK treatment would the bills be like the states?


----------



## slippery42

SiUK said:


> what about money wise, would you be billed? If you needed UK treatment would the bills be like the states?


No you are not charged thats why we have the NHS

If you think about it you go to hospital and they have to treat you.. period!


----------



## SiUK

slippery42 said:


> No you are not charged thats why we have the NHS
> 
> If you think about it you go to hospital and they have to treat you.. period!


yeah but hes from ROI, I know about the treatment if your a UK resident


----------



## superpanda

any more pics :welcome:


----------



## Azemiops

Heres 'Tyson' my komodo dragon, not DWA but though id post it anyway


----------



## mark elliott

here is my kaouthia


----------



## mark elliott

and my copperhead








regards mark


----------



## kelboy

Out of interest Mark, why don't you have any of your DWA's in your sig?


----------



## mark elliott

kelboy said:


> Out of interest Mark, why don't you have any of your DWA's in your sig?


 no reason apart from it's not important to me. i have other boas that are also not in there. i have a total of 38 snakes at the mo.
regards mark


----------



## kelboy

Ok, no problem, just wondered.


----------



## Lew

what does DWA stand for ???


----------



## kelboy

Lew said:


> what does DWA stand for ???


Dangerous Wild Animals. As in the DWA act. Regulates everything to do with them really


----------



## mark elliott

kelboy said:


> Ok, no problem, just wondered.


 no problem.
regards mark


----------



## Lew

kelboy said:


> Dangerous Wild Animals. As in the DWA act. Regulates everything to do with them really


 
cool thanks


----------



## Cleopatra the Royal

Here's mine

:whistling2:


----------



## Declan123

Cleopatra the Royal said:


> Here's mine
> 
> :whistling2:


 
Yaaaa, those little Red X's are nasty buggers


----------



## scaleylover

Loving Tyson Azemiops:lol2:

Out of curosity do any of you hame your Hots?
Why do you chose to/not to?


----------



## superpanda

any more pictures please all:welcome: 

:2thumb:


----------



## vashe

Red belly Piranhas considered DWA? if so here are mine. If not watch out cause "they will naw your fingers off *chomp, chomp, chomp" lol Enjoy


----------



## superpanda

lol any more


----------



## Draven

vashe said:


> Red belly Piranhas considered DWA? if so here are mine. If not watch out cause "they will naw your fingers off *chomp, chomp, chomp" lol Enjoy


lol no they're not but awesome pic.

Draven


----------



## ex0tics

pythondave82 said:


> Stuart,
> 
> I love the photo of the rough green snake, looks real sweet!


Rough greens are DWA? I got offered a pair for £30 in a petshop and no license asked for:gasp:


----------



## SiUK

ex0tics said:


> Rough greens are DWA? I got offered a pair for £30 in a petshop and no license asked for:gasp:


no there not mate


----------



## stuartdouglas

:lol2::whistling2:


----------



## SiUK

stuartdouglas said:


> :lol2::whistling2:


what? :?


----------



## stuartdouglas

it's a little joke between Dave, Graeme(Slippery42) and myself about them being rough green snakes


----------



## randomcookiemonsta

man would love a dwa but dont have the money or dont think i am old enough lol:lol2:


----------



## Captainmatt29

I wish i had the money and space for a DWA they are like £7000 here


----------



## mark elliott

female atheris ceratophora








female cryptolytrops albolabris








female crotalus atrox









male crotalus scutulatus









crotalus viridis viridis (male)








male naja kaouthia (sunset)








female crotalus viridis viridis








male crotalus atrox








regards mark


----------



## mark elliott

and not forgetting my agkistrodon contortrix contortrix 








regards mark


----------



## Azemiops

messengermatt said:


> I wish i had the money and space for a DWA they are like £7000 here


Nope! Have you ever actually contacted gloucester city council?! Im in gloucester but come under stroud council. I dont pay anywhere near that, and i know gloucesters price... its absolutely nowhere near that figure!


----------



## rogersspider2007

Echis carinatus
















Crotalus lepidus klauberi
















Cryptelytrops albolabris
















Vipera aspis








Cerastes cerastes


----------



## Darlo_Gal

Wow some beautiful DWAs there. Whats the protocol on visitors? I mean are you happy to show them to people (in the enclosures obv) or do you prefer to keep them private to avoid any mishaps? I'd love to see some of these up close!


----------



## mark elliott

very nice roger.
regards mark


----------



## wildlifewarrior

mark elliott said:


> and not forgetting my agkistrodon contortrix contortrix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regards mark


deffiently my favorite
i just love the 2 tone colours on them:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## mark elliott

wildlifewarrior said:


> deffiently my favorite
> i just love the 2 tone colours on them:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


 thanks.
regards mark


----------



## Piraya1

SiUK said:


> what about money wise, would you be billed? If you needed UK treatment would the bills be like the states?


Sorry hadn't checked back in this Si, Yes, I would be billed anything between €9000 - €25000 by the RAF emergency chopper to fly the serum. And pay in full for the hospital bill as well as the serum itself... Safety first always. 

So as you can imagine how I feel working with these guys on a daily business, shoulda seen me sweat when I bagged my gabby's in to a pillow case for weighing them when I first got them, 4 ft of pissed off snake refusing to get into a bag... Now I weigh my snakes in tubs and place them on the scales and subtract the weight of the tub...


----------



## slippery42

messengermatt said:


> I wish i had the money and space for a DWA they are like £7000 here


Sorry to doubt you but that cannot be true.

Yes there are differences in DWA costs and will be till the changes are through but I think that it would easily be challanged !

I'd fight that all the way if it is true! But thats just me!


----------



## Jack W

Great pics guys, kinda wish you would put the common name next to the scientific one, saves googling them! But hey.

Still you guys are legends!


----------



## Josh-sama

stuartdouglas said:


> it's a little joke between Dave, Graeme(Slippery42) and myself about them being rough green snakes


Because they're not rough greens are they? They are mambaz!
Or does everyone know this an dhaving a laugh!? Or am I wrong with the ID and looking like a twat. LOL.


----------



## superpanda

any more : victory:


----------



## chondro13

Josh-sama said:


> Because they're not rough greens are they? They are mambaz!
> Or does everyone know this an dhaving a laugh!? Or am I wrong with the ID and looking like a twat. LOL.



:lol2: 'fraid you are yes


----------



## superpanda

any more pics of your dwa:welcome:


----------



## stuartdouglas

Couple more.............


----------



## superpanda

wow thats amazing mate:2thumb:good on you


----------



## superpanda

any one else i would love a dwal
: victory:


----------



## Joolz1975

Amazing pictures!!

Im new to this forum and to be honest i only want a torotise and been looking for advice and wandered on to this side of the forum!

Love reptiles they fascinate me could spend all day looking at snakes/lizards etc.. but havnt the nerve to actually own one as much as think they are stunning they scare me A LOT!

So im full of respect for all the people that do own creatures of this type and really look after them well!

Maybe one day i will get brave and own one (obviously not a DWA one) heavens no i wouldnt sleep at night!!! funnily enough its smaller snakes that scare me more than the huge ones!! must be the speed of them!!

Anyway just wanted to say Hi and congratulate you all on your wonderful animals!!

P.S if anyone has advice for a timid wannabe tortoise keeper please pass on your knowledge, im struggling to find a breeder!!


----------



## cdcfckb7

beatiful snakes especially the cobra well done to all u dwa keepers wouldnt be me lol


----------



## damoledger123




----------



## superpanda

great pics mate any other dwa keepers:2thumb:


----------



## lilnod88

incrediable pics!! just stunning and the last cobra!! gorgeous! its always sum of the best looking snakes that are the most lethal... i'd love to have the chance to see people work so closely with them, must be a great feeling...

always wanted to get a dwal.. mainly because i'd love to rescue animals that unfortunatly sum people "discard" it'd be much better to house them than sum of the other options that dont bare thinking about...

i have alot of respect for all of u and it must be so amazing to be so up close with these beautiful creatures:no1:: victory:


----------



## Hardwicki

These are some truely fantastic animals but i think i'd never keep them as awesome as they are coz i'd find myself so nervous around them i'd end up doing something daft and getting bitten:gasp:. They are fab and definately deserve respect, i think i'll stick to my ferocious venomous hognose and my bad tempered corn for now!:whistling2:


----------

